# SS.org Challenge 2: Cross Country Run: 2,500 Miles



## Sofos

I liked that idea for the Push ups, so I thought we should do a run too. 2,500 miles is appx the distance from NYC to LA, so I thought that would be a good benchmark. 

You can only add onto here if you run a full mile. no half miles, no ran down the block and back, etc. 

I ran a mile today so I will start:

Personal Total: 1
Site Total: 1


----------



## brynotherhino

I'll be able to contribute in a few more weeks!


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'll have to find somewhere that I know is one mile or more so I know, but I'll contribute when I do.


----------



## Sofos

highlordmugfug said:


> I'll have to find somewhere that I know is one mile or more so I know, but I'll contribute when I do.



a football or soccer field is 1 mile if you lap it 4 times. 19 laps around a full sized basketball court


----------



## Bevo

Im in

5 miles
6 site total


----------



## troyguitar

4 miles

10 total


----------



## Bevo

1 mile warming up before the gym LOL!!
11 Total


----------



## JPhoenix19

2 miles of 'last man up' sprints today.

12 Total


----------



## Sofos

JPhoenix19 said:


> 2 miles of 'last man up' sprints today.
> 
> 13 Total



fix'd


----------



## JPhoenix19

lol that's the booze talking


----------



## Winspear

highlordmugfug said:


> I'll have to find somewhere that I know is one mile or more so I know, but I'll contribute when I do.



Google Earth


----------



## Bevo

6 this morning as the sun came up, bonus of boobies in a window!

19 site total


----------



## Infamous Impact

6 miles yesterday and today.

Site Total: 31 Miles


----------



## toiletstand

6 miles each on monday tuesday and wednesday.
site total: 49


----------



## troyguitar

3 miles, decided to cut it short today before a thunderstorm got here

52 total


----------



## Bevo

12 after hockey and the gym the day before....day off today!!

64 site total


----------



## Infamous Impact

12 mile long run.

Site Total: 76


----------



## toiletstand

6 today. 4 on thursday. 

site total: 86!


----------



## Fiction

Did 1 mile after work last night, was raining, felt super refreshinging. Reminds me of how fun running was, so I really need to start that again, I'll do more after work today if I don't finish too late.

Site total: 87


----------



## Bevo

Nice easy 6 today, the air is fresh and clear after the rains over the last few days.

93 site total.

Guys we have to break 100 Miles today...get out there!!
Tiger, where are you, we need you here bud!


----------



## troyguitar

I'll be driving 500 miles today, does that count?

Probably not running until tomorrow, the long drive is draining.


----------



## jon66

Did 3 last night after my workout.

96 site total.


----------



## troyguitar

12 miles 

108 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

4 miles

Site Total: 112


----------



## Bevo

5 yesterday to watch the sun come up then hockey in the afternoon and a nap in my car!

117 Site total


----------



## Labrie

Did 3 last night. 

Site total: 120


----------



## troyguitar

3 miles, bloody slow with a cold and after doing 12 yesterday 

123 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Tempo runs are so fun!
4 miles in 21:14.

127


----------



## Bevo

5 today with a bit of tempo to feel the fire!!

132 Site total


----------



## Bevo

Hey no slacking!!!

5 this morning with the birds chirping!

137 total


----------



## Bevo

12 in the trails today, nice and cool with great company....read girls!!

149 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Long run last night. Gonna try that again.

161 total.


----------



## Mr Violence

Ran 2 at the gym for warm up. I have asthma so can't sustain running very long, but I do my best!

163 total.


----------



## ascender

2 miles this evening. Got out of the nature reserve just in time for them to shut their gates. Worst part about the lady working 12 hours ... But we still got it in!

165 total


----------



## Bevo

Cold 5 this morning..

170 total


----------



## troyguitar

13 after work this evening, still slow as hell though 

183 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Easy 4 today.

187 Total


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles

190 Total

First time running in a looong time, got to get my mojo back. Heres to hoping I can starting waking up early enough before school, havent had any luck the last 2 weeks, I just happened to get home before dark for once.


----------



## ShadyDavey

7 miles today, 7 miles on Monday.......hills, wind, sweat.....

214 Total


----------



## troyguitar

5 pathetically slow miles

219 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Felt like crap, so I ran a fast one. 4:55!

220 Total


----------



## troyguitar

I'm not sure I could run one that fast if you were chasing me with a chainsaw


----------



## Bevo

troyguitar said:


> I'm not sure I could run one that fast if you were chasing me with a chainsaw



Meh...give me a plane and a parachute and I could catch him on the way down LOL!!!

Damn fast!


----------



## ascender

2 Birthday miles, first thing this morning. I'm just getting back into running again, so I'm taking it easy on myself for a little while. Recondition my lungs.

Total 222


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> I'm not sure I could run one that fast if you were chasing me with a chainsaw





Bevo said:


> Meh...give me a plane and a parachute and I could catch him on the way down LOL!!!
> 
> Damn fast!


Thanks guys, I've been working my ass off for the last 2 years for this


----------



## troyguitar

5 more slightly less slow today

227 total


----------



## Fiction

2 Miles, felt a lot better then the 3 the other day + half the time 

229


----------



## Bevo

5 miles of ouch ouch ouch today, puck off the back of the leg last night, nice bruise..

234 total


----------



## Bevo

15 yesterday with some great company, I am really going to miss summer and the short shorts the girls are running in. Two sisters joined us today who were very fit and like the Lululemon shorts and sport tops.......damn!!!!!!!!

Going away for 3 days to one of our ski resorts with trails out my front door, hope to put in some decent miles on Thursday..

249 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Mile sprint in 5.

250 Total, 1/10th of the way there!


----------



## troyguitar

5 miles today which were really hard for some reason. I took 2 full days off and got good sleep both nights and was still running like 180+ bpm for 9 minute miles. Will try again tomorrow and see if things improve I guess.

255 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> 5 miles today which were really hard for some reason. I took 2 full days off and got good sleep both nights and was still running like 180+ bpm for 9 minute miles. Will try again tomorrow and see if things improve I guess.
> 
> 255 total


Start writing about your runs. Not like a diary, but just what you did, ate, how you felt, etc.

It really helps because you learn about yourself and how you run as a result. Maybe today you had a bad day. I know for a fact that if I don't run for more than a single rest day I'll be destroyed by the end of any run the first day I get back.


----------



## nangillala

I ran 13km yesterday which is about 8 miles I guess. 

268 total.


----------



## Bevo

troyguitar said:


> 5 miles today which were really hard for some reason. I took 2 full days off and got good sleep both nights and was still running like 180+ bpm for 9 minute miles. Will try again tomorrow and see if things improve I guess.
> 
> 255 total



220 minus your age is your maximum heart rate
60-70% is LSD training or your longest run speed.
70-80% is your race speed or tempo run a couple times a week
80-90% is your 5 k fast race pace or short bursts
90-110 % is your intervals

Depending on your history and fitness your maximum rate can be higher and your comfort level at 80% will be different. I can cruise for hours at 80% and my maximum rate is 174 Bpm this year I have seen stretches in my races where I am at 192 for periods of time, my tempo is at 160-170 and I find it hard but comfortable my LSD is 140.

Hope that helps, when I started I found those percents really slow but stuck with it and sped up once I got used to it.


----------



## troyguitar

That is super low, wow. That explains why I think that no running is easy.

60-70% = 116 - 136 bpm.

I cannot run at a pace that will keep my HR that low. Walking at around 20 minutes per mile puts me in that range. My 'comfortable but hard' long runs have been at about 85% HR, I can keep that up for at least 2 hours.

Do you think I should just stop running and switch to walking to keep the HR in that 60-70% range? That seems like a huge step backward, not to mention incredibly boring


----------



## jon66

I did 4 miles yesterday, in the pouring rain too. Felt awesome.

272 site total.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> 220 minus your age is your maximum heart rate
> 60-70% is LSD training or your longest run speed.
> 70-80% is your race speed or tempo run a couple times a week
> 80-90% is your 5 k fast race pace or short bursts
> 90-110 % is your intervals


What. Most of my sprints would be over 220. Oh the logic.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Put me in for 3 miles. Site Total - 275


----------



## troyguitar

Decided to not spend tons of time running today so I checked to see how much my 5k had improved after months of running. Answer: not much 

5k in 23:00 as opposed to 25:00 2 months ago. One of these days I'll get my mile under 6 minutes and 5k under 20.

273 miles total after correcting for nangillala's putting in 13km as 13mi earlier.


----------



## Mr Violence

Site total: 275.

1 Friday, 1 today.

I bought a pair of New Balance Ionix, and my feet hurt like hell after running. Probably going to return them. I'm a bit flat footed. Any recommendations on a good running shoe that's not too expensive?


----------



## troyguitar

Depends on what you consider expensive.

I'm no expert but I just went to the store and tried on everything they had, bought a pair of the top 2 candidates to try on the treadmill at home, and exchanged the one I liked less for a second pair of the one I liked more. Ended up with 2x Brooks Glycerin 9.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Another 3 miles done!

Site total = 278


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Mr Violence said:


> Site total: 275.
> 
> 1 Friday, 1 today.
> 
> I bought a pair of New Balance Ionix, and my feet hurt like hell after running. Probably going to return them. I'm a bit flat footed. Any recommendations on a good running shoe that's not too expensive?



Unfortunately good running shoes are going to be expensive, but maybe you can find a pair on sale at the store. It's best to try and find that really feels good on your foot while running. Also, I'd recommend going to a store that maybe specializes in sports shoes. More than likely, the sales people will be more helpful in finding you a shoe that will work best for your feet, than people at a regular shoe store.


----------



## Mr Violence

Ill-Gotten James said:


> Unfortunately good running shoes are going to be expensive, but maybe you can find a pair on sale at the store. It's best to try and find that really feels good on your foot while running. Also, I'd recommend going to a store that maybe specializes in sports shoes. More than likely, the sales people will be more helpful in finding you a shoe that will work best for your feet, than people at a regular shoe store.



After doing some research, I found that flat footed people need arch support more than anything and the shoes I got have none.

Going to return them and see how I fare. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Another 3 miles bites the dust.

Site total = 281


----------



## troyguitar

5 miles at a slightly less slow pace today, 7:55/mile average

286 total


----------



## Bevo

Had a nice holiday with some long runs in the woods right out my door, not a huge climb but a great variety of trails including one down the lake.

34 miles
320 total

Troy, it is pretty low but it will really help you..keep in mind these are general numbers, your milage may vary. For me I am supposed to stay around 130 which is also hard, 140 is better and I can run there, find your lowest runnable amount and stick to it.
This rate helps your body become used to working at that speed and it gets efficient so when you speed up your faster.
Allot of tri athletes train this way, long distance runners are the same...we have a saying..start your race slow then slow down.

Shoes, it does not need to be expensive but plan to spend $60-100 for a good pair. More important is the fit, go to a pro running shop and let them guide you through the process, have your gait analyzed for the right shoe.
Flat feet are no big deal, they have shoes for that, my Montrails have a huge arch and I can't wear them to much, my NB are perfect, Mizuno are even better.


----------



## nangillala

short 4 miles today.

Total: 324


----------



## troyguitar

2 whole miles, pressed for time today. I did manage to keep up 5:40/mile pace for about 4 minutes in the middle though. I'm thinking I could probably do a 5:30 mile if I really push myself.

326 total


----------



## ascender

Haven't been around in a couple days. Tack on 6 total for me.

332 Total


----------



## ShadyDavey

7 Miles on Thursday (had a couple of days off to recuperate)

339 Total


----------



## troyguitar

4 boring miles today. Dead headset = no music = bleh

343 total


----------



## Bevo

Went bike riding in some amazing trails yesterday and my legs are shot not to mention no long run.

But got 5 in this morning, slow and painful but I feel 100% less sore!

348 total


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

5 miles from two days ago that I forgot to add.

Site total = 353


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just saw this thread. 


Since I missed the past few weeks, I'll just start with yesterday's Parkour session; 8 miles.




Site Total: 361


----------



## Bevo

5 in this morning and the gym in the afternoon.

366 total


----------



## troyguitar

5 more today, moderate pace

371 total


----------



## brynotherhino

Finally got the go ahead from my doc to start running again, I can only run about a mile at a time so I can add 3 from this weekend. This thread is keeping me motivated, thanks guys!!

374 total!


----------



## troyguitar

5 again, trying to start doing 5 moderate pace miles daily for awhile instead of running hard and taking days off - should burn more fat this way. Also, I ran through the local University campus today and the scenery is pretty fucking nice 

379 total


----------



## Bevo

5 today

384 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

48 in the last training week.

432 Total


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Another 5 miles yesterday.

Site total - 437


----------



## Bevo

5 this morning
442 site total


----------



## SenorDingDong

10 in the last two days.



Site Total: 452


----------



## Infamous Impact

I'll be gone for the weekend for the biggest XC race of the year... so in advance, 3.1 miles.

455 Total


----------



## troyguitar

1 mile in a fucked up race

456


----------



## Bevo

11 yesterday on the roads, pretty boring but too wet in the trails..

467 total


----------



## vanhendrix

This is awesome! I had no idea there was something like this on here.

I've done 30 in the past two weeks

497 total


----------



## troyguitar

5 today, legs still sore from that damn mile on Friday 

502 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

4 miles tempo run.

506 total


----------



## troyguitar

5 again today, starting to be able to run a decent-ish pace without feeling like I'm going to die. Down to 8:42/mile today with 160bpm average

511 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> 5 again today, starting to be able to run a decent-ish pace without feeling like I'm going to die. Down to 8:42/mile today with 160bpm average
> 
> 511 total


You're making great progress!


----------



## Bevo

Was "sick" today and got in a nice mixed trail and road run in the new shoes.
I think my calves are going to be damn sore tomorrow, these are pretty much a 0 drop shoe.
Average HR 145 at 9:10 pace.

522 total


----------



## troyguitar

bleh, same run as yesterday but harder, slower and at a higher heart rate - despite getting better sleep and eating the same exact meals. Guess yesterday was a fluke 

5 miles at 8:50/mile, 163bpm

I have no clue how you guys can run with such low heart rates. The one time I really tried keeping my heart rate that low was 5 miles at 13:17/mile and 147 bpm and it was so boring I wanted to punch someone. The only way to stay under 150 for me is to walk 

527 total


----------



## Bevo

Calves were ok and got 5 in.

532 total

Troy your going to have to get on a program meaning hills, tempo and the dreaded long slow run...yup I said slow.
Your problem is your training your heart one speed and all the fibers in your muscles are expecting fast and can't do slow.
Look up LSD training an don't look at speed just heart rate, do this for a month and I garentee your speed will increase and your heart rate will go down.

Another thing to do is check your resting heart rate, once you know your daily rate you will know if your overtrained. 
A high rate to me means a day off, the days when your tired all day means you have not recovered.


----------



## Infamous Impact

9 miles in the last two days.

541 Total


----------



## troyguitar

5 again today at 8:51/mile and 166bpm but it really was better than yesterday as it was more like 4.5 miles at 8:15/mile with 0.5 miles at 14:00/mile. I tried the keeping heart rate under 150 thing for half a mile and decided life is too short to be so bored 

Why would you say it's better to slowly increase speed while keeping heart rate way down versus getting to a goal speed first and then letting the heart rate go down? Keep in mind my primary goal is to burn at least 500 calories per day in as little time as possible. Recovery days, LSD, and speed work all seem to be worse for that goal than just doing a brisk 5 miles every day but perhaps I'm missing something?

546 total


----------



## Bevo

5 with a nice fast tempo tonight with a warm up and cool down in 48 min..
551 total


Not slow then fast but slow days followed by fast days, I will try to find you an article..


----------



## troyguitar

5 more, getting to be fairly routine already even though it's still quite hard.

556 total


----------



## Fiction

4 Miles the past 2 nights on the way home;

560 Total


----------



## troyguitar

Only 3 today, slacking

563 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

1 mile yesterday before messing up my ankle.
564 Total

Out for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## ShadyDavey

7 miles yesterday - had a week off.

571.


----------



## Bevo

20 mile trail run today, nice early start to see the sun come up and welcome the warmth of the day. This was 8 mile out and back that we also explored some hidden trails, pretty friggin cool!

We moved pretty good and were done in just under 5 hours, now to relax eat up and play that new Strat!

591 new total.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

12 more miles ran over the past week.

Site total - 603


----------



## Mordacain

Man, I keep forgetting about this thread (which is doubly ridiculous since it started right after I started running)

18 miles for me this week

Site total: 621


----------



## glpg80

6 miles past week. PE college class requirement so i will be updating regularly.

Site total: 627


----------



## troyguitar

Took saturday and sunday off because I was busy and my legs hurt. Tried to run today and legs hurt even worse, made it 1 mile total. The internet is telling me I most likely have stress fractures in the tibia of both legs. Cool, just as I start getting halfway decent I have to quit 

628 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> Took saturday and sunday off because I was busy and my legs hurt. Tried to run today and legs hurt even worse, made it 1 mile total. The internet is telling me I most likely have stress fractures in the tibia of both legs. Cool, just as I start getting halfway decent I have to quit
> 
> 628 total


Could be shin splits. Strengthen your tibias (heel walks, tibia raises, ankle jumps, etc.), as shin splints are a muscular imbalance where the calf pulls on the bones because your tibia is too weak.

I was plagued with shin splints until I found this out.


----------



## glpg80

Infamous Impact said:


> Could be shin splits. Strengthen your tibias (heel walks, tibia raises, ankle jumps, etc.), as shin splints are a muscular imbalance where the calf pulls on the bones because your tibia is too weak.
> 
> I was plagued with shin splints until I found this out.



Shin splits are also caused by improper form once you start packing on the distance during a run - you start to slack and start to buckle your knees inward towards one another which transfers more weight to the insides of your feet which causes shin splints.

Heel-toes against a wall are a great way to help shin splints and also a good exercise. Also make sure you are doing proper stretches after a good long run.

What i always do to prevent them is mentally map your weight transfer until it becomes second nature in proper form. Make sure you're running with weight transfer 60% outer foot, 40% inner foot, with feet pointed forwards at all times, and this will help prevent shin splints.


----------



## Infamous Impact

My ankle was feeling well so I took an easy run today.
1 mile
Felt totally fine, no spikes in pain. I'm still going to lay off sprinting and cross country runs for a week.
629 Total


----------



## troyguitar

I've had shin splints before and unfortunately those feel completely different than this.


----------



## Bevo

Don't want to be a dick but I have seen this many times.
I knew this was coming, sorry. What you did is called the Too's..
To much, To soon, To fast.

Because of the pounding you gave your legs at the repetitive high speeds your bones and muscles did not have a chance to recover fully. Every day you damaged them just a bit more until your body just said enough.
Running slower is like weight training at low weight, it get you ready for a heavier weight. The difference in running is unlike weights where you can't move a heavy weight, running you can.
Imagine lifting 20lb then the next day 200lb, that what your body saw.

So, RICE Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation. Wrap the legs not to tight, take an advil to help the swelling and cycle ice wrapped in a tea towel for 15 min on each sore area.
No massage and no stretching, a bit of light walking to keep the blood flowing is good.

If it does not feel better in a few days see the DR or Physio fellow.

Hope it feels better soon!!


----------



## troyguitar

Bevo said:


> Talk about old, there is this lady who has to be early 50s and looks it, soft saggy and probably an ex smoker.
> She kicked my ass twice this year in races mind you I had stomach issues and had to walk for a bit.
> We talked as we walked up a hill and she just started running 6 months before, 1 year before she was in a crash that broke her legs, pelvis and a few other things.
> 
> We were running 50K and this was at 45K, I ran off and crossed the line 5 min before her, her entire family was there to meet her including me.
> 
> If she can do it so can you!!



So which is it? One can run 50k at the same pace as you 6 months after major injuries or one needs to take it easy and develop slowly?


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> So which is it? One can run 50k at the same pace as you 6 months after major injuries or one needs to take it easy and develop slowly?


Bevo's been running for many years. You've gotta build up to it.


----------



## troyguitar

His example woman went from zero to running 50k at Bevo pace in 6 months... that was what I was asking about.


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> His example woman went from zero to running 50k at Bevo pace in 6 months... that was what I was asking about.


Oh. Uhh... not sure how that happens.


----------



## Bevo

Most typical running plans start with 10% extra every week broken into LSD, tempo and interval type runs. That lady started and within a month was doing 10 min miles with a long run of 5 miles comfortably. This with with two days off a week..

That's 10k in just over a month which is damn good but at slower speeds, 10s were not consistent but her intervals were into the 8s for short bursts. Over the next months she was super consistent and got it done, the 50 was hard but she did it.
Last week she just did a 100 miler in 24 hours in horrible trail conditions.

Once you get rested up take your time and go slower to let your bones and muscles get used to it again. Your calorie count will not be much different at the slower speed.
Once you get the base ad a fast run once a week and increase your daily speed a bit, before you know it you can do tempo runs as fast as before..just don't do it every day.

Speed and distance needs to be increased slowly, it's the number one cause of injuries in running.
Don't give it up but take a break, if it's not to serious you will be back at it in a few weeks!


----------



## Bevo

5 in the new Minimus roads today, I think we are starting to get used to each other and the speed is picking back up again.


634 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> 5 in the new Minimus roads today, I think we are starting to get used to each other and the speed is picking back up again.
> 
> 
> 634 total


The Minimus are so hard to break in. No other shoe actually hurt to wear at first (due to the way I land, dorsiflexion and pronation), but after the first two runs I fell in love with my MT20s.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Beautiful weather here in Northern VA, which lead to an awesome 5 mile run.

Site total: 639


----------



## Infamous Impact

Ill-Gotten James said:


> Beautiful weather here in Northern VA, which lead to an awesome 5 mile run.
> 
> Site total: 639


A nice turn of events from that tornado warning on Tuesday eh? This type of weather is conducive to some nice runs.


----------



## Bevo

Nice one in the confused weather today, hit rain, sun, cold, hot cloudy and blue skys over my hour and a bit..

7 today

646 site total...


----------



## Bevo

Learned a lesson in persistance during the dreaded death march over the last 4 miles of my run today. We went out for an easy 20 and I felt tired right from the start, at 5 I was better but at 10 and the turn around it was very very hard to get going. My pace was way down but I kept the guys in site till 15 where we met for the last time. Leaving that stop it was super hard so I started walk run as much as possible, at 16 the wheels came off and the march started.
My body felt strong but I just had no gas no matter how much I ate, I even got into my emergency stash of pure sugar candy.

I was so tired that I had to sit in my car for 30 min before I could push in the clutch. Im still exhausted after a long sleep and a ton of food.
This week I have been doing the Intermittent Fasting and I don't think I had enough glycogen in my system....not good!

666 site total....well look at that, explains a few things eh!!!!


----------



## Infamous Impact

3 mile jog.

669 total.

Grr... shin splints.


----------



## Bevo

Been there, RICE and rest up a bit, wait up a bit so its healed fully before you get back at it.

Went for an easy 5 today to get the blood moving after yesterdays march...

674 Total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> Been there, RICE and rest up a bit, wait up a bit so its healed fully before you get back at it.
> 
> Went for an easy 5 today to get the blood moving after yesterdays march...
> 
> 674 Total


It only happens when my calves are acting up. A couple days of ankle rotations and heel walks usually solves it.


----------



## Bevo

hmmm I don't think its a shin splint then.
For me the front of the leg under the knee to the inside of the sharp shin bone felt like a separation from the bone. You could put your finger right on the bone to muscle transition and it hurt like a bitch for 4 inches or so. As it go better the 4 inches reduced.

You may just have some inflammation so ice and advil will help..


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> hmmm I don't think its a shin splint then.
> For me the front of the leg under the knee to the inside of the sharp shin bone felt like a separation from the bone. You could put your finger right on the bone to muscle transition and it hurt like a bitch for 4 inches or so. As it go better the 4 inches reduced.
> 
> You may just have some inflammation so ice and advil will help..


That's exactly what happens. Ice and Advil it is I guess. It doesn't really bother me except at for 5-10 minutes near the beginning on a run/workout though.


----------



## Bevo

That how mine started then got worse, take the time now so it heals faster..trust me, I tried to muscle though it too..

Nice fast 5 this morning waaaaay before the sun came up!

679 total


----------



## Bevo

5 today..

684 total


----------



## glpg80

4 past week.

Will have to quit though for 6 weeks. Twisted my ankle in a ditch whilst stepping off pavement to avoid traffic. It was a sidestep too. Ace bandage/wrapped and taking it easy.

Site Total 688


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Another 3 miles yesterday. I've been lazy the past few days, normally I would have run a few more times at least.

Site total - 691


----------



## Infamous Impact

3 miles this last week.

Track conditioning instead of XC practices. Nasty stuff.

Site Total: 694


----------



## nangillala

12 miles over the last week, just forgot toadd it.

Site total: 706 miles.

(and an 18km competition tomorrow for me, I will update this accordingly I hope  )


----------



## nangillala

Yep, the competition was actually very good.
So add another 11 miles to the count.

Site total: 717

Cheers


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Another 3 miles this morning. What a great morning for a run.

Site total - 720


----------



## Bevo

You know it!!
It started cool up here then got really nice, I love this time of year to run!
Today was 22 in some amazing trails, no death march this time just a great run with great people...to bad the girls are wearing tights instead of short shorts.....

743 Total


----------



## Sebastian

2.2 in 16:50 ... I'm not in good shape, I thought I'll die at the end 

site total : 745.2


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> o bad the girls are wearing tights instead of short shorts.....


So am I. 
Can't beat compression for winter running.

4 mile easy run. I'll add in my mile warm up to even out the numbers.

750 total.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Well, just started running (trying to improve my overall health and lose some weight) and did 2 miles today.

752 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Well, just started running (trying to improve my overall health and lose some weight) and did 2 miles today.
> 
> 752 total


Props on taking the initiative! 

3 mile tempo run.

755 Total


----------



## atimoc

6 + 5 miles last week. Starting to get a bit chilly outside, still wearing shorts got me some funny looks...

*766 total*


----------



## Bevo

Got 3 in yesterday but my Achillies was barking so I cut it short.

769 Total


----------



## Infamous Impact

1 mile of hurdling. Lol.

770 Total


----------



## Bevo

Better than 1 mile of hurling LOL!!

Nice 7 miles today, I broke out the big fat soft Mizuno road shoes and just ran however I wanted..it was not a barefoot run today. I was pleasantly surprised that I was faster at a lower heart rate, in the hour I ran I did 7 miles instead of the usual 5 hmmmmm, I have to think about that...

Doh!!
777 site total


----------



## troyguitar

Pain is 95% gone in my left leg and 90% gone in my right, I might get to start running again just in time for it to be so cold that I have to buy all new clothes to run in


----------



## Bevo

troyguitar said:


> Pain is 95% gone in my left leg and 90% gone in my right, I might get to start running again just in time for it to be so cold that I have to buy all new clothes to run in



Make sure you start slow and run only a short distance like 15 min, see how you feel the next day and do it again. if its all good increase by 5 min for a couple days but take a few weeks to get up to you old distance.

Its going to suck but if you do to much to soon you will be hurt again.


----------



## Fiction

2 Miles

779 Total


----------



## troyguitar

Bevo said:


> Make sure you start slow and run only a short distance like 15 min, see how you feel the next day and do it again. if its all good increase by 5 min for a couple days but take a few weeks to get up to you old distance.
> 
> Its going to suck but if you do to much to soon you will be hurt again.



I'm going to start back on the treadmill again, probably not until November. I never had problems until I started running outside on concrete and crap. That will also make it easier to stop immediately if pain is experienced.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Unlucky. Pulled both my hamstrings today. My season is over.


----------



## glpg80

I started back too soon due to twisting my ankle having to jump in a ditch to dodge traffic. I am done for the season - back to walking with a brace and swimming laps instead. Sad too, i was really starting to pack on the distance and it felt great.


----------



## Bevo

How did you pull both Hamstrings?

Lots of people are getting hurt here, I am always amazed that such a easy type sport is so hard on the body. I have had my share of injuries too and now work real hard to feel if something is not right from the very beginning before it gets worse.

Heal up all!!


----------



## troyguitar

I'm not really surprised. Everyone who works hard at any physical sport ends up fighting at least some kind of small injury constantly...

Are you actually pushing yourself to win races on a strict timeline (i.e. these guys here that are in school and have a very limited time during which they can compete) or do you just run for yourself? That could be the difference.

I know I hurt myself because I'm an impatient all-or-nothing type of person. I had no business trying to run a sub-5-minute mile but went for it anyway like an idiot


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> How did you pull both Hamstrings?
> 
> Lots of people are getting hurt here, I am always amazed that such a easy type sport is so hard on the body. I have had my share of injuries too and now work real hard to feel if something is not right from the very beginning before it gets worse.
> 
> Heal up all!!


I overextended one during hurdles, then the other right after from the way I landed.


----------



## Sebastian

two days:
1. 2,2miles 18:30  ...
2. 2,2miles 16:35

783 total


----------



## Bevo

Sebastian said:


> two days:
> 1. 2,2miles 18:30  ...
> 2. 2,2miles 16:35
> 
> 783 total



Good work, you already knocked 2 min off your time!
Keep at it and take your time, this is for you not for anyone else!!!


----------



## Sebastian

Bevo said:


> Good work, you already knocked 2 min off your time!
> Keep at it and take your time, this is for you not for anyone else!!!



Oh yes, I run for myself, I just thought I'll post my times 
Well the 18:30 - I ran in the evening and got really tired half way,
16:35 was the next day -while listening to music, It was earlier and I felt much better.

Today 2,2 in 17:06 (without music) ... I noticed I get much better times while listening to music (half a minute day earlier) Still I'm happy with the result... so far so good 

785 total


----------



## Bevo

Nice 16 mile run in the falling leaves today, good to see lots of people out enjoying the weather and colours.

801 total


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I didn't add my miles from last week. 2 on tuesday, 2 on thursday, 2 yesterday. So 6 total.

807 total.


----------



## Sebastian

2.2 - 17:36 minutes
*
809 total*


----------



## troyguitar

2 slow miles on the treadmill, then walked for 3 with no pain so far. Hopefully I'll still feel OK tomorrow and be able to resume the exercise program.

814 total


----------



## Bevo

Nice relaxing 7 this morning before the sun came up...
Funny, I was hungry right out of bed and just had a bit of water, on my run I passed a Tims (Donut Store) and it smelled soooo good with the coffee smell too. My belly was growling louder then 30 min later I pass a bagel bakery and the baking fresh bread smell oh man was that good!
I could not get home fast enough to eat!

821 total


----------



## Sebastian

2.2 - 17.59.56 - I wanted to keep a steady pace...

824 total


----------



## Bevo

Frosty 21 today, trails were perfect and a bit crunchy.

845 total


----------



## Bevo

Nice relaxing 5 today, I worked out some repairs needed for my bike during a winter project.

850 total


----------



## Sebastian

today only 1

851 Total


----------



## Bevo

Nice day today and went a bit further, 7 nice relaxing miles.

858 total


----------



## troyguitar

Jogged 3 on Monday then had to walk the remaining 2. Taking 4 weeks off of running appears to have set me back in pace/distance/heartrate to where I was 4 *months* ago. 3 months of hard work down the drain, I hate running 

863 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> Jogged 3 on Monday then had to walk the remaining 2. Taking 4 weeks off of running appears to have set me back in pace/distance/heartrate to where I was 4 *months* ago. 3 months of hard work down the drain, I hate running
> 
> 863 total


You'll get back in shape really fast. Don't take it too badly, taking a couple weeks off at the end of a season is the best way to recover from those beatings, and improve afterwards. There's a reason why sports have conditioning near the end of their off seasons.


----------



## troyguitar

Pushed to 4 mile jog and 1 mile walk tonight, still no pain in the legs but it is insane to see just how out of shape I got in 4 weeks. 

Before: 5 mile jog at 8:00/mile = 175bpm at the end

Now: 4 mile jog at 10:00/mile = 190bpm at the end 

The before was also outside with wind and small hills, currently I'm just on the treadmill. It should be easier!


----------



## Bevo

It is eh!
The good news is it comes back fast, keep at it and take it slow!


----------



## Bevo

Woke up board of this sleep stuff for a nice 5 way before the sun came up..

868 site total


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> Pushed to 4 mile jog and 1 mile walk tonight, still no pain in the legs but it is insane to see just how out of shape I got in 4 weeks.
> 
> Before: 5 mile jog at 8:00/mile = 175bpm at the end
> 
> Now: 4 mile jog at 10:00/mile = 190bpm at the end
> 
> The before was also outside with wind and small hills, currently I'm just on the treadmill. It should be easier!


I always like to kick my conditioning up with a fast interval workout the first day from a break. Try it and see if it helps.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm trying to avoid the harder impacts of running fast for awhile, probably won't exceed 8:00/mile until the spring sometime just as a precaution. 

Tonight was an improvement, finished the entire 5 miles at 10:00/mile and 180 bpm at the end. Feels like the rust shook off a little bit, but there's still a long way to go.


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> I'm trying to avoid the harder impacts of running fast for awhile, probably won't exceed 8:00/mile until the spring sometime just as a precaution.
> 
> Tonight was an improvement, finished the entire 5 miles at 10:00/mile and 180 bpm at the end. Feels like the rust shook off a little bit, but there's still a long way to go.


That's a good improvement. How long have you been back into running now?


----------



## troyguitar

Just this week, M W F. I'm debating trying another 5 tomorrow since it's the weekend and I don't have to work again until Monday. The goal is to get back to running 5 miles 7 days a week to just be burning as many calories as possible, then to start bringing the time down from 50 minutes back to 40 minutes and eventually 30 or less.


----------



## Bevo

You got me interested in comparing my heart rate from my Garmin to the web. I will base this on a comparison on this run and stats.
5.6 mile run, 146 average heart rate, 49 min run time, 46 years old, 160 pounds.

643 Garmin
712 here http://www.triathlontrainingblog.co...urned-calculator-based-on-average-heart-rate/
711 here Heart Rate Based Calorie Burn Calculator for Unknown VO2max

This is a good article on why heart rate/calorie counter devices are all over the map.http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/08/fitness-trackers/

In summary, my Garmin may be lower than the on line counters but I think as the article says it takes more into account than just time/age/HR. 
At the end of the day consistency is what will help you lose weight and the watch can be used to judge your calories when on long runs to replace what you burn.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> Just this week, M W F. I'm debating trying another 5 tomorrow since it's the weekend and I don't have to work again until Monday. The goal is to get back to running 5 miles 7 days a week to just be burning as many calories as possible, then to start bringing the time down from 50 minutes back to 40 minutes and eventually 30 or less.


Good luck, that's a good goal!


----------



## Bevo

No trails on my long run today and went for a nice long 19 mile road run and it was not too bad. I covered some good distance and stopped for a coffee and a bite downtown, had to walk a bit until the food settled but had no problem.

887 total


----------



## troyguitar

Decided to try the incline tonight for fun and ran a whopping 2 miles in 30 minutes, but supposedly that equated to roughly 500 calories burned which is about as good as running 5 miles in that time without the incline - but with less impact!

Is there a downside to running uphill constantly like that? Seems like a way to get to my target calorie burn in less time with less impact. Too good to be true?

889 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> Decided to try the incline tonight for fun and ran a whopping 2 miles in 30 minutes, but supposedly that equated to roughly 500 calories burned which is about as good as running 5 miles in that time without the incline - but with less impact!
> 
> Is there a downside to running uphill constantly like that? Seems like a way to get to my target calorie burn in less time with less impact. Too good to be true?
> 
> 889 total


Hills are the best things a runner can do. Don't do them every single run though, give your quads a rest.


----------



## Bevo

It's harder on your calves but it will teach you to get off your heels.
Mix it up and don't do it every day and you won't have issues.

5 today super early...

894 total.


----------



## jon66

Did 2 on HIIT incline treadmill work on Sunday. 

896 total.


----------



## Fiction

4 Miles, split on the 21st & 23rd

900 Total


----------



## Bevo

5 today

905 Total


----------



## Bevo

Slacked off this weekend working on my bike and playing the guitar not to mention it was raining like crazy...no thanks!

Saying that I did get a few short runs in including this morning in the cold wet rain brrr!

916 Total


----------



## Bevo

Stress reliving 6 tonight.

922 total


----------



## Bevo

Couple runs yesterday and today 12..early and cold!

934 total

Hello...is there anyone out there?
Just type if you can hear me, is there anyone home?


----------



## troyguitar

Been too busy to get back into it, planning to start again tomorrow. 

I still think you people who can find running to ever be relaxing/refreshing/relieving/energizing/anything positive at all are a completely different species from me. Even when I was getting decent this summer I still hated every minute of it  Running is hard work. Hard work is hard, tiring, and painful.


----------



## Infamous Impact

I'm finally recovered enough from my hamstring injury to run again. I did an easy 3 mile run.

Total: 937


----------



## Bevo

Take it slow guys, no hurry.

20 over the last two days, had to break out the winter gear today.

957 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

Bevo said:


> Take it slow guys, no hurry.
> 
> 20 over the last two days, had to break out the winter gear today.
> 
> 957 total


Winter running is the best.


----------



## glpg80

I am done for a while. Blew out my knee in a baseball game - knee locked up for no apparent reason. Had to go to the emergency room for X-Rays, no broken bones. MRI scheduled on Tuesday. Torn PCL and stretched MCL. I believe it happened from an injury that resulted months ago when running a downhill section of a 5 mile lap.

Wish me luck guys. All i want to do is be able to run to relieve stress - i am going to stick to swimming and physical therapy for a very long time.


----------



## Infamous Impact

glpg80 said:


> I am done for a while. Blew out my knee in a baseball game - knee locked up for no apparent reason. Had to go to the emergency room for X-Rays, no broken bones. MRI scheduled on Tuesday. Torn PCL and stretched MCL. I believe it happened from an injury that resulted months ago when running a downhill section of a 5 mile lap.
> 
> Wish me luck guys. All i want to do is be able to run to relieve stress - i am going to stick to swimming and physical therapy for a very long time.


Hope you recover as quick as possible!


----------



## Bevo

Heal up man, that sucks!!

It amazing how such a simple thing as running keeps hurting us...


----------



## Bevo

Watched the sun come up this morning during my run, just beautiful but cold. It was hard as hell to get out of bed at 4:45 but worth it 20 min later.

15 over the last few days.

972 total


----------



## Fiction

5 Miles split over 2 runs.

977 Total.


----------



## Bevo

Tried to break the 1,000 this weekend but came up a bit short, I got in 18 over two days.

995 Total

Its still early guys, someone should get out there and get the 1,000 before I do tomorrow morning!


----------



## Labrie

Did 5 today just to get to 1000!

1000 total


----------



## Bevo

I slept in and got my 5 after work, well done we hit 1,000!!!

1,005 total


----------



## Infamous Impact

3 miles

1008 total.

Bye Cross Country.


----------



## Bevo

5 in tonight..

1013 total.


----------



## Fiction

10 Miles past week, in 4 Gym sessions.

1023 Total


----------



## Sebastian

3 miles

1026 Total


----------



## Bevo

5 more today, nice and relaxing!

1031 total


----------



## Labrie

Did 4 tonight. 

1035 total.


----------



## Bevo

Freezing to hot one today, halfway through I was just comfy but at the 5 hour mark I was cooking!! it hard to take off and carry layers when you start below "0" and end up that +9C.

21 long trail miles today starting just before the sun came up!
3,600 calories burned LOL!!!

1056 total


----------



## Bevo

10 over the last couple days..

1066 total..


----------



## Bevo

10 tonight in the dark trails, I was 3 miles in and ran into a couple walking out, you could barely see your hand in front of your face...

1076 total


----------



## Bevo

20 yesterday in the trails and a recovery 5 today to watch the sun come up, a bit hard to get going but ended up running behind this girl at 6am with an amazing butt.. At a light I said hello and we ran together for 30 min!!

1101 total...


----------



## Bevo

54 over the last week..

1156 total...

Its so lonely


----------



## Bevo

58 over the last week..

1214 total..


----------



## Faine

Just did 3

1217 total


----------



## Bevo

A nice early Christmas morning run today of 5 plus the last 12 days makes it 112 total.

1329 Total


----------



## Furtive Glance

I'll jump in. 4 today.

1333. Nice number.


----------



## Infamous Impact

5 mile tempo run.

1338 total


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hi! Just posting here for the first time. We were pretty drunk with my friend last night and went to the corner shop and decided to run there so we ran about an mile. 

1 mile

1339 total


----------



## Bevo

Alright lets get the year started!
Very hard 5 this morning, I have to remember how to do this run stuff again!

1344 total


----------



## Bevo

10 over the last few days, damn cold!

1354 Total


----------



## Bevo

18 over the last few days..

Getting back in the swing although its damn cold!

1372 Total


----------



## Lagtastic

1 yesterday. Never been much of a runner, but I gotta start working on my cardio if I'm going to start lifting again.

1373 total


----------



## Lagtastic

2 

Let's keep this train rollin.

1375 total


----------



## Bevo

Man I have been slacking with my updates!!
Now I have to do math..crap..good thing its all on my GPS watch..

86 new including a few without my watch.

1460 Total


----------



## Furtive Glance

7. 

1467 Total.


----------



## Sebastian

Recently did 1 + 2 miles

1470 Total


----------



## Sebastian

1474 Total


----------



## Bevo

Great work Sebastion!

I just got back from a week in beautiful British Columbia and had some great runs along the ocean and in the trails.

33 miles over the last 13 days.

1507 miles total..


----------



## Sebastian

Bevo said:


> Great work Sebastion!



My miles aren't the greatest  but I'm slowly getting there, and by slowly I mean around 20 minutes for 2.2 miles 

2 days, 2 miles a day,

1511 total


----------



## Bevo

Nothing wrong with 9 min miles, if your interested in a bit more distance ad another 10-15 min on each run twice a month and you will be doing amazing.
Another thing to do is sign up for a 10K race in June, you are your own competition but it will also give you something to train for.

Keep it fun and just enjoy the run..


----------



## flavenstein

I started running last week: Right now I'm at 4 miles a day, and I've run 6 times since then.

Site total: 1511+24=1535


----------



## Bevo

Flavenstein, don't over do it, make sure you take a few days off a week or you will get hurt. As much as the running is easy its also really easy to get hurt just by simply running to much to soon, 95% of people get hurt by running to much to soon or running to fast too soon.

Beyond that great job!!

10 for me over the last few days.

1545 Total


----------



## Sebastian

last days 4

1549 Total


----------



## Lagtastic

+2

1551 total


----------



## Bevo

Some nice weather and a few runs in for a total of 37 miles, longest week for me in a while!

1588 miles total


----------



## Sebastian

last days = 9 miles

1597 miles total


----------



## Bevo

Some great trail runs this week and a few damn cold windy road runs, I have had enough of this winter stuff!!
36 miles this week

1633 Total


----------



## Furtive Glance

3, lol.

1636


----------



## flavenstein

I bought some shoes with thin soles to promote a good forefoot strike, but it took a while for my calves to catch up so since my last post I've only been running 3 times (4 mi, 1 mi, 2 mi)

Site total: 1636 + 7 = 1643 mi


----------



## Bevo

Yeah it hurts for a bit, just don't get to big of a run in, an Achilles strain will take a while to heal. 

Great job on the running guys!!

Its been almost ten days from my update and overall the weather is warming and the days feel longer. 47 miles..

1690 Site total


----------



## Furtive Glance

THREE! 3.5 actually, but fuck that.

1693


----------



## Sebastian

Site Total 1698

including today = 1.86 miles in 12:50 minutes


----------



## Sebastian

2.2 miles in 15:21

Site total: 1700 miles


----------



## Bevo

Whoops some how I forgot to post my runs for over a month!
Its probably because I have been on the bike more than in the shoes but I still have my numbers.

Over the last 5 weeks I have been keeping my miles at 5 miles over 4 runs a week which balances with my riding.

117 miles over last 5.5 weeks.
1817 Site total

Good job on you guys keeping at it, the weather is nice and I am spending more time outside as I bet you are. Try and find some local trails around your area and do a run on them, you will love it!


----------



## Sebastian

since the last time, I ran at least 17 miles, so that's what I'll add 

Site total 1834 miles


----------



## Furtive Glance

11.

1845.


----------



## glpg80

After a fractured tibial plateau and knee injury i posted about in this thread back in september, i am finally able to jog/walk again. No consistant running yet, but i am working up to that point with proper diet and listening to my body. Also hitting the gym to strength train that area for preventative purposes.

4 miles last week. Feels great to post here dudes. It's been a tough recovery.

1849


----------



## glpg80

2 down today. 90 degrees and extremely humid, but i managed!

1851


----------



## Furtive Glance

2 more.

1853


----------



## Bevo

glpg80 said:


> After a fractured tibial plateau and knee injury i posted about in this thread back in september, i am finally able to jog/walk again. No consistant running yet, but i am working up to that point with proper diet and listening to my body. Also hitting the gym to strength train that area for preventative purposes.
> 
> 4 miles last week. Feels great to post here dudes. It's been a tough recovery.
> 
> 1849



Right on brother!!
Take your time to come back so your stronger than ever!

I have been fighting a Labaral tear in my groin for a few years and this year we decided to stop running 100% until it heals. Thank god the bike does not hurt it but man do I miss running!!


----------



## glpg80

Bevo said:


> Right on brother!!
> Take your time to come back so your stronger than ever!
> 
> I have been fighting a Labaral tear in my groin for a few years and this year we decided to stop running 100% until it heals. Thank god the bike does not hurt it but man do I miss running!!



That is no fun. I cannot imagine Bevo. How long will it take to heal?

I found that 4 miles a week was a bit much starting out and bumped it down to two miles a week - once a week, mixed with some weight training in the room for stability.

10 miles:

1863


----------



## Furtive Glance

5.

1868.


----------



## glpg80

5

1874


----------



## Infamous Impact

With XC starting up again I figure I may as well add in some miles.
12 over the last 4 days.

1886


----------



## Bevo

Great job guys!!

I have been able to get a few runs in and so far no pain!
Looking forward to getting into the trails


----------



## Infamous Impact

Tack on another 10 over the last 3 days, getting back in shape.

1896


----------



## Furtive Glance

glpg80 said:


> 5
> 
> 1874



Um... 1868 + 5... 

I've got 12 to add... 1907, then? Not 1908... I'M SO LOST.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Long run today, add 10.

Fixed that adding error.
1918


----------



## glpg80

Infamous Impact said:


> Long run today, add 10.
> 
> Fixed that adding error.
> 1918



Hard 2 after it had just rained. Nothing like humidity to make a fun run.

1920

 at the adding error


----------



## glpg80

Bevo said:


> Great job guys!!
> 
> I have been able to get a few runs in and so far no pain!
> Looking forward to getting into the trails



Awesome bevo! i know you're glad to finally be back on the trails


----------



## Infamous Impact

5 miles.
2 mile time trial in 10:20 today 

1925


----------



## Infamous Impact

6 800s today.

1928


----------



## Curt

Ran 40 last month and 15 this month.

1983


----------



## Fiction

Guess I'll start adding again now that I'm running on routine for the past month.

21 Miles this month. (Only what I've mapped on an iPhone app, missed some but I can't accurately recall)

2004

Also did my first 10k (6.2 miles) Run yesterday, made it in 59 Minutes, and my goal was to do six 10 minute miles, which I did, averaging 9:43 minute/mile, very impressed with myself, starting to improve rapidly lately. The plan is to improve speed over 6 miles, next goal is sub 55-minutes.


----------



## AdenM

About ten miles over the past 12 days so... 

2014


----------



## Infamous Impact

Adding 15 miles ahead of time, running for a fundraiser tonight.

2029


----------



## glpg80

4 miles over the past two weeks. Bought some new proper running shoes but my injured knee is not liking it very much - however i needed them.

2033


----------



## Fiction

5 Miles

2038


----------



## Infamous Impact

2 mile race today

2040


----------



## Furtive Glance

6.

2046


----------



## Bevo

Anyone watch American Ninja?

I love it and has inspired me to get overall stronger but also do odd workouts instead of just run. Now a run includes some monkey bars at the park, climbing a rope at another or jumping over rocks or walls..total fun!!

Last week I have gotten in 9 miles so its coming back!!!
2,055M total


----------



## Infamous Impact

60 miles since I last posted.

2115


----------



## glpg80

8 since I last posted. Did my first 4 mile stint. A bit sore after that one.

2123


----------



## glpg80

Bevo said:


> Anyone watch American Ninja?
> 
> I love it and has inspired me to get overall stronger but also do odd workouts instead of just run. Now a run includes some monkey bars at the park, climbing a rope at another or jumping over rocks or walls..total fun!!
> 
> Last week I have gotten in 9 miles so its coming back!!!
> 2,055M total



I have enjoyed running through town lately. There are some nasty long hills that really pose a challenge but for some reason it makes the distances seem shorter than what they really are.

Glad you're getting better bevo. For once the knee that was damaged had no problems with running 4 miles through town lately. So i am quite happy as well


----------



## glpg80

Infamous Impact said:


> 60 miles since I last posted.
> 
> 2115



60 miles? That is crazy!


----------



## Infamous Impact

glpg80 said:


> 60 miles? That is crazy!


I know, I'm massacring my gains


----------



## Furtive Glance

Just 5 this week. Damn cardio, lulz. 

2128


----------



## glpg80

I've been feeling really sick lately. Thinking i might have to take a week off from running in order to allow myself to feel better. It's been dragging on long enough as I dont believe I am giving my body enough time to catch up. Drinking tons and tons of fluids but after a run i still feel dehydrated.


----------



## Taylor

First time posting in this thread! Since I started running again two weeks ago: 24 miles

2152


----------



## Infamous Impact

Oh lord, 8x1000m repeats today. 5 miles.

2157


----------



## Taylor

Didn't get too much done since I last posted, but I'll add on a conservative 20 miles.

2177


----------



## Infamous Impact

Two long runs in a row thanks to bad planning on my part. 18 miles.

2195


----------



## Furtive Glance

10 more.

2205.


----------



## Taylor

Another 15 miles for me.

2220

Edit: 100 posts!


----------



## Infamous Impact

Slap on 12 from my last long run.

2232


----------



## Fiction

12 Miles past 2 weeks.

2244

Been running 2 miles every 2nd day, but going as fast as I can, I'm sitting around the 15-16 minute mark for 2 miles. I could of definitely done faster a month ago, but I had a few weeks break and the weather has been kicking my ass running in 35 degrees heat


----------



## Furtive Glance

7.

2251.


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles

Total; 2254


----------



## Furtive Glance

+5

2259.


----------



## flo

first post in here  I started running again last sunday after a few years break.
3*10km (I guess), in the mountains. Not too bad for a start I think.

 3665km ~ *2277miles*


----------



## Taylor

50 miles since I last posted. 

2327


----------



## Taylor

Another 15.

2342


----------



## Fiction

7 miles past 3 days.

2349.

Getting close guys! I'm running again for summer so I can shed that winter coat.


----------



## Taylor

5 miles tonight.

2354


----------



## Fiction

3 Yesterday, 3 Today

2360


----------



## outlawzeng

I am a noob to this and this is but the beginning of my journey. 
8 yesterday and 4 today.

12


----------



## Furtive Glance

outlawzeng said:


> I am a noob to this and this is but the beginning of my journey.
> 8 yesterday and 4 today.
> 
> 12



2372, then.

I'll add another 12.

2384


----------



## flo

About 11 km/ 7 miles today

Was great fun!

Total: 2391 miles


----------



## Fiction

3 (8 minute) miles, I was aiming for 4 but it was super windy and >30 degrees and I couldn't handle it haha.

2394 Miles.


----------



## Taylor

3 yesterday, and 3 tonight.

*2400*

One Hundred more to go you guys!


----------



## Fiction

3 Today

2403


----------



## flo

8km (5miles) today
Usually I do cycling for my cardio workout, but I hate cycling when it's dark outside. Or wet. Or cold 
For some reason I don't seem to be as whiny about running, and I enjoy it  So I think I've found my winter alternative 

Will we get 2500 before next year?


3880 km / 2411mi


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles

2411 Miles (Because flo added Km instead of miles)

I think we can get another 89 Miles in the next 18 days, I'm aiming to put up another 27 Miles for this year (3 Miles every second day).


----------



## flo

Fiction said:


> (Because flo added Km instead of miles)


Damnit  I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Fiction

don't be, just get out there and run me another 5 miles!


----------



## Bevo

Alright I have had to do some math and open the calendar to see what I have done since my last post in August, sorry for not updating!!
Racing and training on the bike has taken all my time.

So 19 weeks with three runs of 8-10K each so times 9 as an average is 513K. This is conservative as there were some longer runs but I didn't record them on GPS as my running watch broke.

So we are at 4,393K or 2,729 miles!!
We hit our goal before the end of the year!!

Congratulations to all of us!
Make running a part of life, even if you stop for a bit come back its not going to judge you. If you find the enjoyment in it you will have a treat every run for the rest of you life!


----------



## Fiction

Now thats an update 

Glad to hear your hip (?) is better


----------



## Bevo

To celebrate I went for a run at -13 and snowing brrr, still got off 10k. The looks I got was just hilarious, it was pretty much WTF? As I ran by lol!


----------



## flo

Fiction said:


> don't be, just get out there and run me another 5 miles!



I did another 10.4 km (6.2mi) today. Still embarrassed.


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles today, beat my 3 mile time by 1:10 today, not sure what pushed me so much, it was the first time running with my music in today for the first time in about a month so it could definitely be that.

2738 Miles

Tooks 482 Days (5.5 Miles/Day average) to get to 2500 ; next goal, 5000 miles?


----------



## flo

Fiction said:


> 3 Miles today, beat my 3 mile time by 1:10 today, not sure what pushed me so much, it was the first time running with my music in today for the first time in about a month so it could definitely be that.
> 
> 2738 Miles
> 
> Tooks 482 Days (5.5 Miles/Day average) to get to 2500 ; next goal, 5000 miles?



adding Bevo's 10km/6 miles:
2744 Miles

Yes let's do 5000! This should keep us motivated for a while


----------



## Fiction

Another 3 miles, meant to be my rest day but it's my day off and I was bored 

2747 Miles

My legs are starting to tone up a bit, and I've been doing heaps of body weight exercises as well so my stomachs starting to get less flabby.


----------



## Bevo

I'm In as I have some winter off bike training to prep for my bike training racing starting in March.

We have to raise the stakes though, with the holidays, vacations and all that extra eating its a good time to set a goal or the goal a bit higher.
I'm thinking time not longer distance, April 1st should be the goal date and distance should be based on personal goals.

Let's take a day and figure out our number in total distance that we can get done for that date. After a run we minus the distance from total and ad to the ongoing count.

Keep in real though, no everyday runs, no long distance to start, build by 10% a week on your longest run! get real shoes!!! And most important give the weather a big middle finger and run in the cold and wet with the right gear of course.

Happy to help set up programs for you guys and assist with shoes or whatever you need, send me a pm to keep us on track.


----------



## Fiction

my goal for now is 3 miles in 18 minutes, I'm sitting at ~20 at the moment, before my break I hit my goal of 10km in <60 minutes (59.14).

You might not remember but when I started running you and impact guided me a bit, and I went from running 2km to begin with to 6km in almost the same time


----------



## Taylor

5 last week mad, 5 on Tuesday when I had a migraine, and another 3 last night.

2760


----------



## Fiction

6 Miles (2 different runs)

2767 Miles.


----------



## Fiction

2 "Last night I ate 12kg of Christmas ham and had 20 jack and cokes" miles.

2769


----------



## Fiction

2*2 Miles, finding it hard to bounce back after the past week of festivities.

2773 Miles.


----------



## Taylor

3 miles. Haven't been able to run with all the damn ice.

2776


----------



## Fiction

4 Miles, here's to a new year of improvements! Smoking is gone too, so hopefully my times will also improve once I get that out of my system.

2780 Miles


----------



## Svava

3 miles on Saturday

3 miles today

2786 Miles


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles today, pace picked up quite a bit thanks to a nice breeze. But this Aussie summer is still killing me haha.

2789 Miles.


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles.

2792 Miles.


----------



## flo

about 53 km (33 mi) in the last two weeks 

2825 Miles.


----------



## Bevo

Damn ice has been brutal but got a few short runs in with yesterday my shortest healthy run of 1km lol, I was frozen solid with all my cold weather gear on.

My coach has me on three rides a week plus all the bike work and strength training, I will post my totals once it's over 10 k lol!!


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles.

2828 Miles.


----------



## Fiction

3 Miles.

2831 Miles.


----------



## Fiction

9 Miles, just going to update weekly instead.

2840 Miles.


----------



## flo

This week 22 km I guess.

Total 2853 miles / 4592 km


----------



## Fiction

9 Miles this week to rest my calves, I had a run today after 4 days off and they're much better, although I'll add that run at the end of the week.

2862 Miles.


----------



## Fiction

12 Miles.

2874 Miles.


----------



## flo

about 50 km /31 miles in the last weeks, but I was ill for one week and didn't run then. Last friday me and a friend even managed to to for a run before we started work (felt like in the middle of the night, but you're so full of energy the whole day, I can highly recommend this!)

I think I'll enter a little competition this month, only 7 km (which is shorter than my typical training runs of 10-14km) but 400 meters in altitude (I normally have 250 meters). The track is evil since it's uphill all the time, and the slope is increasing towards the end  Any advice concerning preparation?

Total 4674 km (2904 miles)


----------



## Taylor

Holy crap I haven't been able to run in forever! It seems like we get a foot of snow every week . 

5 miles so far this week. (Sigh....)

2909 Miles.


----------



## Fiction

24 Miles

2933 Miles.


----------



## flo

this week 12+10+15km = 37km


----------



## Fiction

Easy 12 Miles this week, my calves have healed but we've had 2 chefs quit at work so my hours are up in the high 60s.

2956 (Flos) + 12 =
2968 Miles.


----------



## MemphisHawk

can I add all my runs since this thread started or do I have to start fresh. I have them all GPS'd.


----------



## flo

MemphisHawk said:


> can I add all my runs since this thread started or do I have to start fresh. I have them all GPS'd.



I say you can, we've already hit our goal, and this thread is more to keep us motivated and maybe to motivate more people to get into running.



Anyway, I did my first run today! Was great fun! It was uphill all the time, 7.2 km, the first 4 km with a moderate slope and the last 3 km with a brutal slope. 400 meters in altitude total. But I finished, with a pretty good time (41:50), which isn't bad if if you keep in mind that I only started running in November, and I got into a lot of traffic in the beginning.
When we were at the peak, we had to get down again, so we ran back to the car.
So the last two weeks 10+12+12+8+15=57 km


----------



## Fiction

Last week I did 3*3 miles, and tonight I left for my usual 3.1 miler, got to the end and decided to double back so 6.2 miles. Not too shabby, a lot easier to run at night as opposed to in the middle of the day like I usually do.


----------



## Sebastian

I did some running recently, today wanted to run 3.5km - 2.2 miles the fastest I can - 15:58 minutes, I thought I'd get a heart attack after that haha


----------



## Fiction

46 Miles since last post.

Back up to doing 7-10km runs, I was aiming for 20 minute 5kms, but seemed to balance out at around 21.30-22., one day I just decided to do 2 laps and I've been doing longer runs averaging the same speed as my 5km runs the whole time as well.


----------

